# Usernames... What They Mean



## sam76 (19 January 2006)

I'm just wondering how everyone came to choose their respective names on ASF?

EG Chicken, Snake Pliskin etc...

Mine isn't as interesting as some of them out there.

It's simply my name and the year I was born.


----------



## bullmarket (19 January 2006)

*Re: What's in a name????*

Hi sam76

Good question   I've also wondered what some people were thinking when they chose their chat names   

Anyway, the answer to mine is easy....................I'm an eternal optimist...hence bullmarket 

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## Jesse Livermore (19 January 2006)

*Re: What's in a name????*



			
				sam76 said:
			
		

> I'm just wondering how everyone came to choose their respective names on ASF?.



I chose my name after reading reminiscences of a stock operator...I don't really like my ASF name anymore, does anyone how I can change it?

Jesse Livermore


----------



## visual (19 January 2006)

*Re: What's in a name????*

I chose the name of the closest electrical piece of   equipment ,so i wouldnt have to remember it.(shocking memory)


----------



## clowboy (19 January 2006)

*Re: What's in a name????*

nickname


----------



## Julia (19 January 2006)

*Re: What's in a name????*

My own ordinary everyday name.  I like life to be uncomplicated.

Julia


----------



## Bronte (19 January 2006)

*Re: What's in a name????*

Our beautiful old smelly long haired rough collie dog.
She died just before Christmas.
RIP Bronte.


----------



## Duckman#72 (19 January 2006)

*Re: What's in a name????*

Mine's obvious. Named after the Greatest Animated Duck Detective in the history of Film and Television.

so..... "What the Hell are You Staring At??!!!!"


----------



## ob1kenobi (20 January 2006)

*Re: What's in a name????*

Ob1kenobi. Simple. 1) I love science fiction, Star Wars being amongst my favourite and 2) it's how my closest friends have often described me as a person.


----------



## ob1kenobi (20 January 2006)

*Re: What's in a name????*



			
				Jesse Livermore said:
			
		

> I chose my name after reading reminiscences of a stock operator...I don't really like my ASF name anymore, does anyone how I can change it?
> 
> Jesse Livermore




Others have done it before. My suggestion would be to PM Joe Blow and sort it out with him. Cheers!


----------



## doctorj (20 January 2006)

*Re: What's in a name????*

My name's in honour of a great show man and athlete that graced the courts in the 70s.  He bought a new world of entertainment to basketball and has the record and the game to back it up. 

Julius 'Doctor J' Erving (...or the big guy with the afro)


----------



## son of baglimit (20 January 2006)

*Re: What's in a name????*

baglimit - for those who follow the harness racing he is a hero.

gave me my biggest ever collect on the punt - late 80's victoria cup - won @ 20/1 - when i was single and had the cash to throw at things like that.....

"all you's booin' must have ya heads upya arse"...the great vj knight, on the course broadcast the night he won.


----------



## Mouse (20 January 2006)

*Re: What's in a name????*

Mouse because sometimes I can be quiet, and other times I run around in circles and squeak a lot   

cheers
Mouse


----------



## Knobby22 (20 January 2006)

*Re: What's in a name????*

Knobby22

Knobby as a play on discworld's Nobby and also in memory of a dwarf I played in D&D.
22 as in Catch22, the Joseph Hellar book.


----------



## Joe Blow (20 January 2006)

*Re: What's in a name????*

Joe Blow could have easily been Joe Bloggs, Joe Sixpack, Joe Citizen or Joe Average. In other words, I'm just your average bloke off the street... whose first name happens to be Joe.


----------



## Seaking (20 January 2006)

*Re: What's in a name????*

It's the name of my boat.


----------



## dutchie (20 January 2006)

*Re: What's in a name????*

Born in Holland. Came to Oz when I was 3.


----------



## Milk Man (20 January 2006)

*Re: What's in a name????*

Im a dairy-farmer, unfortunately.


----------



## bruham (20 January 2006)

*Re: What's in a name????*

The first three letters of my christern name.
The last three letters of my surname.

bruham.


----------



## excalibur (21 January 2006)

*Re: What's in a name????*

For this very simple question, I have unfortunately a very complicated answer.

Everyone knows about the mystery of excalibur. Of the famous sword that was fixed in a rock, to be once pulled out by his lawful owner ( who was King Arthur).
Well about 5 years ago, as I met the world of investment in stock-markets, I think I pulled out my sword out of the rock, with the help of my mentor, which I wish to name Merlin.
After that, something changed in me.( but I don`t know what) I only know that  I am growing day by day and becoming more powerful as well...just like Excalibur.

May the power be with you!


----------



## mit (21 January 2006)

*Re: What's in a name????*

*M*illionaire* I*n *T*raining

Although I am more interested in a sustainable income stream nowadays, which shouldn't require the million dollars

MIT


----------



## sam76 (28 January 2006)

*Re: What's in a name????*

C'mon guys!

let's hear some more...


----------



## Stan 101 (28 January 2006)

*Re: What's in a name????*



			
				son of baglimit said:
			
		

> "all you's booin' must have ya heads upya arse"...the great vj knight, on the course broadcast the night he won.





Quite the charmer....


----------



## pete152 (28 January 2006)

*Re: What's in a name????*

The first forum I went on said that peter was already taken, but Pete152 was available. So on every forum I am Pete152,what a imagination i have!
cheers,
Peter


----------



## sandik17 (30 January 2006)

*Re: What's in a name????*

I'm the same as pete152, every forum I'm on I'm the same name!
Sandi for my nickname, k for my middle name and 17 is my fav number.


----------



## Julia (30 January 2006)

*Re: What's in a name????*



			
				sandik17 said:
			
		

> I'm the same as pete152, every forum I'm on I'm the same name!
> Sandi for my nickname, k for my middle name and 17 is my fav number.




Just curious:  why is 17 your "favourite number"?  Has it brought you good luck or something?  Is it a reminder of a favourite time of your life???
Julia


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (30 January 2006)

*Re: What's in a name????*

Just read the thread so sorry for the delay sam76.

Snake Pliskin is a different name to the usual. He is a hero in the two movies Escape from New York and Escape from LA. I like to be different, not intentionally, but conscious of the daily bore and inequalities - a lot like the real fictional Snake Pliskin.

My previous name Snake Pliskin was a laugh and I ended up changing it due to its weirdness.

Snake


----------



## bvbfan (31 January 2006)

*Re: What's in a name????*

BVB = Ballspiel-Verein Borussia Dortmund 
fan = fan

more detailed explanation here BVB 

Borussia Dortmund are a german soccer team, European and World Club Champions 1997


----------



## sandik17 (31 January 2006)

*Re: What's in a name????*



			
				Julia said:
			
		

> Just curious:  why is 17 your "favourite number"?  Has it brought you good luck or something?  Is it a reminder of a favourite time of your life???
> Julia





I don't know if it's really been lucky, but it seems as though it's been lucky for me throughout my life...and yeah, it was a pretty good age too!


----------



## Fleeta (1 February 2006)

*Re: What's in a name????*

Mine is just a nickname too, god knows what it means or why, just something I was branded with at school...my real name is He...     nah, its a secret.


----------



## ctp6360 (1 February 2006)

*Re: What's in a name????*

ctp = "chris the programmer"
6360 = the start of my phone number when I lived in Orange


----------



## BraceFace (3 February 2006)

*Re: What's in a name????*

Orthodontics is my game.
I think DrTeeth may have been a little too obvious.


----------



## rozella (3 February 2006)

*Re: What's in a name????*

Very clever BraceFace,

Mine is quite simple, I used to use the name Don.w, however, on another forum there was a shake up on using multiple names as apparantly some were striking up converations with themselves to possibly ramp a stock, & at the same time all email contacts were to be brought up to date.  I realised my email was about 3 years out of date, so in updating, the software would not allow me to do so saying Don.w already existed, & I went around & around in circles.

I took the easy way out....looked out of the window of my office & saw about 20 rozellas in the garden, & started with a new name.


----------



## Boyou (29 May 2007)

*Usernames...What They Mean*

I am a bit fascinated by names and words in general.Wondering if anyone else is curious about the Usernames on this forum.
The meaning of some seems fairly obvious ..but the background is of interest.Others are a complete puzzle

Mine hales from the deep south of the U.S.A ....an english corruption of Bayou...the swampy backwoods of Florida and Louissiana.

I travelled around there a couple of years back and the south left a big impression on me..hence the connection.

That, and it makes me seem younger than my 52 years!!

Cheers Ya'll


----------



## The Mint Man (29 May 2007)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

I want to make alot of money.....
no better way to do that than to be a mint


----------



## Captain_Chaza (29 May 2007)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

I like to sail under the cover of darknes when on the internet
My real name is Capt Chucky

Salute and Gods speed


----------



## marklar (29 May 2007)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> The South Park television series includes a number of elements from science fiction, fantasy, and folklore despite its contemporary theme. This includes aliens, mechanical beings, and scientific experiments.
> 
> The Marklars are a fictional, secular alien race that appear in several episodes. The word marklar is also a generic word used by the Marklars, similar to smurf.
> 
> In the South Park episode "Starvin' Marvin in Space" much of the action involves the Marklars, who use the word "marklar" to represent the meaning of any noun, including proper nouns. The Marklars say that on the planet Marklar, every person, place, or thing is referred to as "Marklar." For example, all Marklars are named Marklar, and everything on the planet Marklar (or the "marklar Marklar") is also called Marklar. Similar techniques have been previously used by other fictional races; notably the Smurfs, who only applied the word "smurf" to verbs and adjectives, and the underground creatures of Pierre Berton's children's book "The Secret World of Og", who applied the word "og" to all words, with the exception of mathematical operators.




Wikipedia explains it well, I chose a generic name so it specifically didn't identify me, I could be anyone... I could be you!

m.


----------



## Spaghetti (29 May 2007)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

I really do not know. Maybe I was on the menu that night.


----------



## Bomba (29 May 2007)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

mine is an easy one.

it means bomb. powww im explosive.


----------



## nomore4s (29 May 2007)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

This could be an interesting thread.

My user name is actually from athletics. I used to run 400m & 200m, and when I dropped down to only the 100&200m I started using nomore4s for various things. Ironically, after playing footy up here this year (seasons are opposite to down south) I'll probably be going to Singapore to run a 4 later this year. You'd think I'd know better by now


----------



## Joe Blow (29 May 2007)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*



> Noun 1. Joe Blow - a hypothetical average man
> Joe Bloggs, John Doe, man in the street
> common man, common person, commoner - a person who holds no title




There you have it.  Oh, and my first name really is 'Joe'.


----------



## insider (29 May 2007)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

INSIDER MEANS AN INDIVIDUAL KNOWING ON THE INSIDE OF A SOMETHING THAT COULD BE ANYTHING RELATED TO THE PARTICULAR THING DISCUSSED BY THOSE NOT KNOWING... IS THAT CLEAR?


----------



## Joe Blow (29 May 2007)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*



insider said:


> INSIDER MEANS AN INDIVIDUAL KNOWING ON THE INSIDE OF A SOMETHING THAT COULD BE ANYTHING RELATED TO THE PARTICULAR THING DISCUSSED BY THOSE NOT KNOWING... IS THAT CLEAR?


----------



## Uncle Festivus (29 May 2007)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

Because laughter is the best medicine, and you shouldn't take life too seriously. Not that theres anything wrong with those that do. Lifes just one elongated fart joke really.


----------



## Black 22 (29 May 2007)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

Think of a roulette wheel - and "Put it all on Black 22".  

i.e. the act of loading up on a particular stock.


----------



## nomore4s (29 May 2007)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*



Joe Blow said:


>




lol, I love your subtile hints Joe


----------



## hangseng (29 May 2007)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

Hang Seng: Hong Kong stock market and an often used international market indicator. Take that as you will


----------



## tech/a (29 May 2007)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

tech/a

Evidently means egotistical self professing Guru.


----------



## kgee (29 May 2007)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

Joe your to modest.
kgee cagee dubious even... a dumb play on words that goes with my name.Whats worse is when govt. right you letters addressed to Mr Gee.k


----------



## son of baglimit (29 May 2007)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

im sure theres another similar thread from a year or 2 ago on this.

baglimit was a late 80's pacer who won a winfield cup at 20/1, financing a house purchase and rescuing me from oblivion - and yes i owe him a lot.

the ironic thing is he was a gelding.....'son of' is wishful thinking.


----------



## x2rider (29 May 2007)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

Well my name probably has no meaning to anyone outside wakeboarding. 
I have a Mastercraft yellow X2 which is just the shizz. When my Marriage broke up all I really wanted at the time was my boat. I have since updated but always fun and leisure first.

 Cheers Martin  :bowser:


----------



## nomore4s (29 May 2007)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*



x2rider said:


> Well my name probably has no meaning to anyone outside wakeboarding.
> I have a Mastercraft yellow X2 which is just the shizz. When my Marriage broke up all I really wanted at the time was my boat. I have since updated but always fun and leisure first.
> 
> Cheers Martin  :bowser:




lol, I'm jealous. I actually trade to help me save for a Malibu, and then the left over money for the hospital bills after I bust myself up behind it lol.


----------



## Julia (29 May 2007)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

Well, clearly I lack imagination!

Julia is simply my real name.


----------



## misterS (29 May 2007)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

A sentimental reference to an old workmate, now passed, whose surname began with "S".  He was a lovely bloke, somewhat given to extremes, like turning up to work one day with a very badly shaven and cut-about head having got on the turps and entered one of those charming pub competitions that were inexplicably quite popular 25 years ago, where the object would be to see if you could most quickly eat a can of Pal and scull a jug of beer or shave your own head.  Never pretty but amazing to see and in retrospect, quite incredible.

Well one day he had a terrific go at the boss, which pleased us, his gutless co-worms, greatly but did little for his career.  Another workmate was moved by this reckless act to pen a small poem entitled "The ballad of bad Mister S" which began: "Good to vent anger, good to vent rage, but now he's looking in Saturday's Age...".  That was bad Mister "S", RIP.


----------



## CanOz (29 May 2007)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*



Joe Blow said:


>




LOL! You really do crack me up sometimes Joe!


----------



## imajica (29 May 2007)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

I used to DJ and play live electronica under the names 'cybernetik' and 'Imajica'

here is an image of me in 2001 playing live


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 May 2007)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*



misterS said:


> like turning up to work one day with a very badly shaven and cut-about head having got on the turps and entered one of those charming pub competitions that were inexplicably quite popular 25 years ago, where the object would be to see if you could most quickly eat a can of Pal and scull a jug of beer ...
> 
> a small poem entitled "The ballad of bad Mister S" which began: "Good to vent anger, good to vent rage, but now he's looking in Saturday's Age...". .



Mister S, your friend sounds like a mixture of Norm Gunston and Julia Gillard lol, - and why not post that poem?

As for 2020etc
a) I'm great at retrospectrographical accuracy
b) if you plan to retire in the year say 2020, then if you put a rifle to your shoulder and your eye to the hindsight, then if your eyes are still good enough to see the foresight then you might hit what you're aiming at - alternatively you have a fair chance of blowing your foot off
c) a long time ago I had 2020 vision..
d) back when I had a memory and stuff ... 
e) and two feet (well, ten toes at least) 
etc 

Hey Joe, a while back I was in charge of a telephone account where people were supposed to put money in the box - and it was short by heaps - there were a lot of calls to a certain number - let's call it 9876 5432.  - so I rang Telstra and asked them who belonged to that number, they asked why I wanted to know - I said "well if we've got a Joe Blow here, and that number belongs to Mrs Blow, then we can give joe blow a gentle reminder to pay for his (bludy) phonecalls".

She rang me back after about 30 mins and said " that number you gave me , 9876 5432,  -  that belongs to a Mrs Barnard - and she's never even HEARD of Joe Blow !!"


----------



## Prospector (29 May 2007)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

I cant even imagine what I was thinking when I joined!


----------



## aaronphetamine (29 May 2007)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

Aaronphetamine becuase im cheap, addictive, make people happy, studying applied chemistry at university, love chemistry.

I was going to make my name

3,4-methylenedioxymethAARONphetamine haha but aaronphetamine is easier on the tongue lol.


----------



## Caliente (30 May 2007)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

Caliente -> this is why I'm hot =)


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (30 May 2007)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

Snake Pliskin is the hero from Escape from NY.


----------



## kgee (30 May 2007)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

the bad boy huh?


----------



## dhukka (30 May 2007)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

Dhukka or dhukkha is a fairly hard word to get a grip on. It is usually translated as suffering. Buddhist scriptures say _Sabbe pi dukkham_... All is 'dukkha or 'All is suffering' or 'Life is suffering.' Buddhists will get defensive and say that it should be 'There is suffering.'  but that there is a way out from suffering - the middle way, the eight fold path etc. 

Etymologists point out that dhukkha is the opposite of sukkha. Sukkha is/was a metaphor for a wheel that turns easily and smoothly, so dukkha is a description of a wheel that turns roughly and unevenly. This metaphor makes more sense to me. Thus trying to live free of dhukkha would be to live a peaceful and harmonious life in accord with nature, something I haven't yet achieved and hence why I label myself dhukka.


----------



## Gundini (30 May 2007)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

I used to be a bit of a punter on the ponies, now I'm a punter on the stocks.

Gundini is a combination of "Gunsynd" and "Houdini"

I have had grey hair since I was 18, and Gunsynd was affectionately known as "The Goondiwindi Grey", a champion grey racehorse of yesteryear.

I also had this uncanny knack of backing losers all day, but getting all the money back, and some, in the last race, hence the great escape artist Houdini.


----------



## Lert (30 May 2007)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

Soon after 911 our Feral Garment came up with the silly jingle 'be alert but not alarmed' so I thought I should be a Lert.. so here I am.. I still get a little alarmed during market pull backs but..


----------



## insider (30 May 2007)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*



Joe Blow said:


>




Yes that is the button you press for capitol letters...


----------



## lakemac (30 May 2007)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*



Lert said:


> Soon after 911 our Feral Garment came up with the silly jingle 'be alert but not alarmed' so I thought I should be a Lert.. so here I am.. I still get a little alarmed during market pull backs but..



You made me laugh at that one  particularly as the thought of being a "lert" had crossed my mind when I heard that stupid statement (great minds think alike, fools never differ...)

My username reflects where I live - Lake Macquarie (reflects; water; lake; oh ok forget it  )
But you wouldn't want to live here...


----------



## insider (30 May 2007)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*



It's Snake Pliskin said:


> Snake Pliskin is the hero from Escape from NY.




But you misspelled his name... lol


----------



## TMo (30 May 2007)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

Interesting thread ... afraid there's nowhere near as much of a story behind mine. It's just a nickname that I've picked up sometime along the way.


----------



## Moneybags (30 May 2007)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

I think mine is self explanatory........something I would dearly love to be ........but alas it is not the case. Gotta think positively.

Some good ones been discussed.......Thanks imajica for your explanation......always wondered about that one.

MB


----------



## chops_a_must (30 May 2007)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

Two reasons for mine. Firstly, I used to have some pretty wild facial hair:






Including some pretty big mutton chops.

And thus, some of the lyrics from this song made it my theme song:



And thus, my nick.


----------



## imajica (30 May 2007)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

forgot to mention my avatar is one of my favourite paintings

James Gleeson

Portrait of the artist as an evolving landscape, 1993

brilliant Aussie artist!!!!


----------



## purple (30 May 2007)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

I saw a purple coloured folder on the table when I was asked for a username.


----------



## nioka (30 May 2007)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

Nioka means "green hills". ( The ones on the other side which are always greener)


----------



## megla (30 May 2007)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*



dhukka said:


> Dhukka or dhukkha is a fairly hard word to get a grip on. .




I thought it was the arabic word used in Team America, dhukka dhukka, ah jihad jihad... my 14yo niece loves that movie.

Mine is a shortened dyslexical version of "Ruler of the World" (megalamaniac). Something I wanted to be some 20 years ago


----------



## pennystock (30 May 2007)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

My name says it all...
I love them, best way to make a buck...
Best way to lose many bucks...


----------



## sam76 (30 May 2007)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*



son of baglimit said:


> im sure theres another similar thread from a year or 2 ago on this.
> 
> baglimit was a late 80's pacer who won a winfield cup at 20/1, financing a house purchase and rescuing me from oblivion - and yes i owe him a lot.
> 
> the ironic thing is he was a gelding.....'son of' is wishful thinking.




https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2598

This thread reminds me of something.......


----------



## Mumbank (30 May 2007)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

When I joined I was just so sick of my teenagers constantly asking for money and me constantly trying to explain to them that I did not have ATM tattooed on my forehead and I was not the bank on legs!!!

Anyway they still haven't got the message - my youngest one day just could not understand why, when I said I had no money until payday, I couldn't just go and get some out of the machine!!!   Ah the joys of motherhood!


----------



## Boyou (30 May 2007)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

Great response so far...How fascinating it all is! 

A few of my particular curios have been answered...No More 4's ..what a great story. Like wise Son of Baglimit.dhukka ...how spiritual.  imajica.I relate to the Gleeson..a modern surrealist.

Now if I could just get Camabay to chime in.....

Love to sail away to Camabay..with Cptn. Chazza at the helm...

Cheers Ya'll


----------



## The Mint Man (30 May 2007)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*



chops_a_must said:


> Two reasons for mine. Firstly, I used to have some pretty wild facial hair:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Man you are one hairy dude unfortunatly I cant talk sure were not brothers?

cheers


----------



## rub92me (30 May 2007)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

Just pronounce it as: Are you benign to me? Do I really have to rub it in?


----------



## Sprinter79 (30 May 2007)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*



The Mint Man said:


> Man you are one hairy dude unfortunatly I cant talk sure were not brothers?
> 
> cheers




His real brother is pretty hairy too, just couldn't compete in the chops competition :


----------



## Sean K (30 May 2007)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

Last name's Kennaway and nickname growing up was Kennas. Still is for old friends and Army mates.


----------



## Prospector (30 May 2007)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

Ah Kennas, back from the Honeymoon? At least, I hope so if you are posting.  Any piccies of the happy couple?


----------



## Stan 101 (30 May 2007)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

Back in the late 1990's when I was first using this electronic milo tins and string, my name was always taken, so was my nick name. In despair I typed in the "word of the day" at the time and it just happened to be Stan 101.

Stan 101 - to be at ease in the moment.



cheers,


----------



## bvbfan (1 June 2007)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

This thread should be merged with https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2598

Mods?


----------



## Boyou (1 June 2007)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

Looks like I tried to re-invent the wheel!!

I actually did a wee search for anything on this subject before I started the thread.All I came up with was one on the topic of changing usernames.

Guess I didn't search thoroughly enough....doh me! Quite right bvbfan...why not a merger? Joe? You have the say so on this.

Cheers Ya'll


----------



## doctorj (1 June 2007)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*



bvbfan said:


> This thread should be merged with https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2598
> 
> Mods?




Your wish is our command


----------



## Crafty (1 June 2007)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

I like to think my trading is pretty crafty...   

Is also the best rank in the Australian Army...


----------



## purple (1 June 2007)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*



doctorj said:


> Your wish is our command




a million dollars please; i need to build a position in every stock on ASX


----------



## Sir Burr (1 June 2007)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

Sir Burr

...a twist on another language meaning crazy or "not the full quid!"

:screwy:


----------



## theasxgorilla (11 July 2007)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

The ASX "Guerilla", was too obvious.  That and I found a cool avatar of a _gorilla_.


----------



## black_bird2 (11 July 2007)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

A legacy when time wasn't as important as it is today and on-line gaming was the escape of choice. My character was a sniper and the thought was of the crow the black bird of death. Unfortunately that name was taken and after a few manipulations of first name, nickname, crow, I ended up with black_bird2 (there was already a 1!). It has just stuck since.


----------



## sam76 (24 September 2008)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

geez it's been a while since this thread popped up.

So c'mon on all you recent additions tell us why you chose your username!


----------



## white_goodman (24 September 2008)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

I feel my alter ego is White Goodman (from Dodgeball)

I take the bull by the horns and i workout alot.

Also im a bit of a prick like him lol


----------



## nunthewiser (24 September 2008)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

because im a real nun


----------



## korrupt_1 (24 September 2008)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

Corrupt with a "k" cos thats the first letter of my name...

Corrupt.. well... put it this way... i'm not an angel that's for sure!!!

"_1"... cos when I try to create a new username, that name is always taken so rather than normal thing to do is append your year of birth... "_1" has a better spin to it and is usually available


----------



## bearmarket (24 September 2008)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

I felt so sorry for that poor lady who was imprisoned in Sudan by the muslims for calling a teddy bear Muhammed that I decided to call myself bearmarket and my avatar was until now a silent protest against all forms of intolerance towards others. 

bearmarket


----------



## CAB SAV (24 September 2008)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

Love good reds, particularly a Cab Sav. and the Avatar is in regards to my favorite band/album-Pink Floyd-Dark side of the moon. Combine both, goes like bacon 7 eggs.


----------



## Trembling Hand (24 September 2008)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*



bearmarket said:


> my avatar was until now a silent protest against all forms of intolerance towards others.




like the poor short sellers being vilified.


----------



## gfresh (24 September 2008)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

My mate used to call me 'g-fresh' as a bit of a piss-take of the whole homie phenomena, and young kiddies trying to be gangsters out there on the middle-class streets of suburban Australia.  My first name starts with G. 

I thought it was entertaining, and couldn't think of anything else too exciting at the time


----------



## Wysiwyg (24 September 2008)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

Wysiwyg (pronounced wizeewig) = *W*hat *Y*ou *S*ee *I*s *W*hat *Y*ou *G*et.

Nothing to do with interface editing or document layouts.I have a book by Wayne Dyer called "You`ll See It When You Beleive It" and this title/philosophy didn`t work for me so I twisted it to - what you see is what you get.


----------



## Speewha (24 September 2008)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

Hello, 

I like Aussie tall tales, so chose Speewha. Changed the spelling as there are Speewah, Books and a movie so was not sure about copyright etc.  

Avatar chosen as most people I know think as 
a comic I am pretty tragic.

Hope below will link to a tall tale.

Regards

http://members.ozemail.com.au/~macinnis@ozemail.com.au/speflood.htm


----------



## pan (24 September 2008)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

PAN

PAN Resources Australia was one of the first stock I ever brought and it's the most I had made off an individual stock at that time.


----------



## fordxbt (24 September 2008)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

individualality


----------



## blubrick (24 September 2008)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

Mine harks back to a long, painfully drawn-out joke I heard years ago.  When the punchline was finally delivered, I laughed so hard I thought I'd never stop.  

Because it's otherwise meaningless, it's usually available wherever I need to sign up. It has become my online persona almost everywhere that requires a username (except on some american sites where where it has been ruthlessly stolen by some woman named Brenda Lubrick )


----------



## Wysiwyg (24 September 2008)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*



Speewha said:


> Hello,
> 
> I like Aussie tall tales, so chose Speewha. Changed the spelling as there are Speewah, Books and a movie so was not sure about copyright etc.
> 
> ...




Peters `off the cuff` style is unusual.Especially down the gummy to retrieve water from the artesian basin and evaporating the salt out.And the whales showed up too.A big laugh out loud from me.


----------



## fimmwolf (24 September 2008)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

The banks created my nickname out of thin air :


----------



## CoffeeKing (24 September 2008)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

COFFEE because it's all I drink
and it's a KING size mug

The avatar.... it mentioned coffee fry


----------



## Green08 (24 September 2008)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

I believe the world has to action some decisive, serious and attainable choices for the health of our environment this year. green08

I have 2 children and would like them to have some sort of quality life ahead of them, I do fear for their safety from food shortages, loss of nature, and the way many people envelope greed without any consideration of outcome.

Katherine Hepburn I hark for the age of women with glamour, substance and talent to emerge.  Days of real acting are basically dead. Love B & W photos.


----------



## Greg71 (24 September 2008)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

Mine's ingenious. I took the first 4 letters of my first name and combined it with the last 2 digits of the year I was born. Amazing.


----------



## white_goodman (24 September 2008)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*



Greg71 said:


> Mine's ingenious. I took the first 4 letters of my first name and combined it with the last 2 digits of the year I was born. Amazing.




i am intrigued by your thoughts and wish to subscribe to your magazine


----------



## Greg71 (24 September 2008)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*



white_goodman said:


> i am intrigued by your thoughts and wish to subscribe to your magazine




Enter your name and email address into the box provided. You'll receive a free mini-course of useless information.


----------



## stock nub (24 September 2008)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

mine stocknub

came about cos at the time when i signed up i was just new to the stockmarket and investing 

and if any of you are down with gaming lingo u will know that noob nub means someone new/ with S#$% skills


----------



## J.B.Nimble (25 September 2008)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

We've been doing all the nursery rhymes with my four year old. Jack be nimble, Jack be quick... jumping over candlesticks seemed vaguely relevant to my style...


----------



## bluelabel (25 September 2008)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

bluelabel - johnnie walker - the best... just like me i like to think, my wife thinks otherwise though.

calvin and hobbes avatar, its a cool comic, i first read it when i found a mint collectors edition in a hard rubish throw out about 10 years ago, loved it ever since.  my wife found the pic one day as part of a running gag, ive used it as my avatar most places ever since.


----------



## sam76 (28 February 2010)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

Bump for the newbies...


----------



## Liar's Poker (28 February 2010)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*



sam76 said:


> Bump for the newbies...




Just so you're not left hanging...

My username is one of my favourite books by Michael Lewis. It's a semi-autobiographical about his experiences as a bond salesman on Wall Street during the late 1980s.

It's also a game popular to bond salesman (apparently). 

LP.


----------



## Airfireman (28 February 2010)

Airfireman - Aviation Fire Fighter...great job saving the world


----------



## Buckfont (28 February 2010)

*Re: Usernames...What They Mean*

There are two very,very, very talented saxophonists known as the Marsalis brothers who hail from New York. One is Winston who specialises in the classical form of the sax. His brother Branford is a way lot funkier and I had the privilege to see him play at the Opera House with the Sydney Symphony Orchestra. Hot player and as a fine musician has had s**t loads of success.

He has a CD titled `Buckshot Le Fonque` which is one all time favorite of mine. Sony music 1994.

Riches originate from a source, a fountain, an origin.

Buckfont


----------



## Largesse (28 February 2010)

largesse (lÃ¤r-zhes, -jes, lÃ¤rjes)
n
1. the generous bestowal of gifts, favours, or money
2. the things so bestowed
3. generosity of spirit or attitude
[from Old French, from large]


----------



## nunthewiser (1 March 2010)

Good to see some creativity and imagination used 


Haveaniceday


----------



## drsmith (1 March 2010)

It seemed like a good idea at the time.

Coopers Sparkling is very strong stuff.


----------



## jbocker (1 March 2010)

_JB _is a nickname used by my workmates originated quite some time ago. _Ocker _school nickname that my old school mates still call me by.
Simply put both together.


----------



## Boognish (1 March 2010)

Up On The Hill - Ween (GodWeenSatan - The Oneness)

Up on the hill, down by the river
By the ocean, across the field
By the word of the Boognish
I say lordy, lordy, lord I'm comin' home

When I was younger my mama told me
She said 'Gener, I wanna smell it'
And then she smelled it, and it was smelly
She said lordy, lordy, lord I'm comin' home

In a dream, said he was comin'
Boognish was risin', up from the mist
He held the scepter of wealth and power
And said by god I've come to take you home


----------



## kingsolo (1 March 2010)

King Solomon from the bible...


----------



## Bigukraine (1 March 2010)

Was given the tag buy a few friends( me being tall and ukrainian forefathers) and a mate of mine ,bit of a lad (with wig on in my avatar) the two seemed to fit perfectly


----------



## rabbit59 (1 March 2010)

rabbit = nickname from wayyyy back in school days, as i was small and fast... 59 = two lucky numbers


----------



## McCoy Pauley (1 March 2010)

McCoy Pauley is the former name of the now deceased console jockey reconstituted under the name "Dixie Flatline" in William Gibson's seminal novel, _Neuromancer_.


----------



## Investor82 (1 March 2010)

Im not sure how I ended up with this one - I think my normal 'name' had been taken. 

Ordinarily I from the guise of either Blacky or Black Dog. Quite simply because they are my nicknames. I often sign off like this. 

If I could figure out how to change it - I would

Black Dog.


----------



## Tysonboss1 (1 March 2010)

Mine comes from my dogs name.

His name is Tyson, However I also refer to him as "the Boss" "tysonboss" or just Boss.


----------



## Bushman (1 March 2010)

Name of one of my dearly departed pets and a homage to my South African heritage (i.e. colloquiallism for the San people of the Kalahari Desert). 

The Gods must be crazy, hey.


----------



## IFocus (1 March 2010)

IFocus is based around my beliefs on this below

Watch your thoughts,
for they become words.
Watch your words,
for they become actions.
Watch your actions,
for they become habits.
Watch your habits,
for they become character.
Watch your character,
for it becomes your destiny.


----------



## Purple XS2 (1 March 2010)

As per the adjacent avatar subtext: "XS2" is the model designation of a 1971 Yamaha motorcycle, 650 cc; I bought mine in Darwin in 1978. Painted it purple, because every other 650 in town was black. It was an instant billboard of my presence when parked outside a pub or a party.

Those who know me from that period recognise the moniker; other interpretations may reveal much about the interpreter.

Purple long since dispersed into that universal great parts assemblage. Lives on somewhere in the archives of the "N.T. News" (only on a Page 3, alas!)

P.


----------



## ROE (1 March 2010)

Return on Equity 
to remind me why I invest in the stock market and when I start to get lazy


----------



## bellenuit (1 March 2010)

Mine is from the name of a piece of music I particularly like. You can listen to it here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wd3_8AfOFFg


----------



## Buckfont (1 March 2010)

bellenuit said:


> Mine is from the name of a piece of music I particularly like. You can listen to it here:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wd3_8AfOFFg




Beautiful piece of music.

Bellenuit is good night en Francais


----------



## bellenuit (1 March 2010)

Buckfont said:


> Beautiful piece of music.
> 
> Bellenuit is good night en Francais




Buckfont. It is "good night", but not in the sense of the greeting "goodnight". The latter is "bonne nuit". Belle nuit is more like "lovely night" or "beautiful night".

This is the translation of the chorus. Much sexier than "good night, I'm off to bed" don't you think

Lovely night, oh night of love,
smile upon our joys!
Night much sweeter than the day,
oh beautiful night of love!
Ah! Smile upon our joys!
Night of love, oh night of love! 

Here is a link to the full song in French, followed by its English translation. Notice the "ah!"s in the French version, which they assumed didn't need translation

http://www.flickr.com/photos/annatheodora/2795793793/

Le temps fuit et sans retour
Emporte nos tendresses,
Loin de cet heureux sÃ©jour
Le temps fuit sans retour.

ZÃ©phyrs embrasÃ©s,
Versez-nous vos caresses,
ZÃ©phyrs embrasÃ©s,
Donnez-nous vos baisers!
vos baisers! vos baisers! Ah!

Belle nuit, Ã´ nuit d'amour,
Souris Ã  nos ivresses,
Nuit plus douce que le jour,
Ã” belle nuit d'amour!
Ah! Souris Ã  nos ivresses!
Nuit d'amour, Ã´ nuit d'amour!
Ah! ah! ah! ah! ah! ah! ah! ah! ah! ah!

***************************

Time flies by, and carries away
our tender caresses for ever!
Time flies far from this happy oasis
and does not return.

Burning zephyrs,
embrace us with your caresses!
Burning zephyrs,
give us your kisses!
Your kisses! Your kisses! Ah!

Lovely night, oh night of love,
smile upon our joys!
Night much sweeter than the day,
oh beautiful night of love!
Ah! Smile upon our joys!
Night of love, oh night of love!


----------



## wayneL (1 March 2010)

bellenuit said:


> Much sexier than "good night, I'm off to bed" don't you think




Especially with Netrebko and Garanca!


----------



## NeuromanceR (1 March 2010)

McCoy Pauley said:


> William Gibson's seminal novel, _Neuromancer_.




This.

But I was actually introduced to Neuromancer through playing the Commodore 64 computer game version of it in the late 80's.

The funny thing is......is that I've only read the first few pages of the book!


----------



## bassmanpete (1 March 2010)

I used to play bass guitar in a group back in the '60s & 70s.

Here's a pic of me in a Top Rank ballroom somewhere in the UK in 1964 (I don't have that much hair these days, unfortunately)


----------



## Buckfont (1 March 2010)

bellenuit said:


> Buckfont. It is "good night", but not in the sense of the greeting "goodnight". The latter is "bonne nuit". Belle nuit is more like "lovely night" or "beautiful night".
> 
> This is the translation of the chorus. Much sexier than "good night, I'm off to bed" don't you think
> 
> ...




Merci madam, c`est vrai que belle ca va dire `beautiful` et bonne est `good.`mais j`ai oublie beaucoup de la langue. C`est un poeme de joi et de l`amour et maintenant je want to wish you une bonne nuit avec une belle nuit A demain


----------



## CapnBirdseye (1 March 2010)

drsmith said:


> It seemed like a good idea at the time.
> 
> Coopers Sparkling is very strong stuff.




But it is so lovely.  Life can be cruel.


----------



## MRC & Co (1 March 2010)

My initials, with & Co at the end so I don't get confused with a stock code. 

Very simple.


----------



## Riddick (1 March 2010)

It's pretty obvious that Riddick is a direct rip off from the movies containing the character - pitch black and the chronicles of....

Some of my friends pointed out (rather sarcastically one night) that I shared many of the same personality and social traits as the character and it kind of stuck. essentially, upon reflection I think they were thinking of the following:

1. I prefer to be left alone
2. Having spent the best part of 2 decades practicing some kind of fighting art in some country around the world I am usually best left alone, though I do surprisingly, mix well with strangers.
3. Because I live in an isolated community in the middle of nowhere, people constantly underestimate my education, my social intelligence and my ability to do the things that sophistocated city folk do.
4. I like running around in the dark hunting things - usually with a throwing axe and a bunch of knives- but only if I am planning on eating aforementioned non-native animal.
5. I don't have much hair (not by choice mind you)
6. Things somehow always seem to work out for me.

or maybe they were just assuming I cam from another planet?

cool thread.


----------



## Naked shorts (1 March 2010)

IFocus said:


> IFocus is based around my beliefs on this below
> 
> Watch your thoughts,
> for they become words.
> ...




I like that one.

Mine, well I had just recently learnt what a Naked Short was, so I figured if you put an "S" on the end of it, it could be a pretty cool name for a forum. Little did I know that so many other people use it around the internet.


----------



## Julia (1 March 2010)

Tysonboss1 said:


> Mine comes from my dogs name.
> 
> His name is Tyson, However I also refer to him as "the Boss" "tysonboss" or just Boss.



What sort of dog is he, Tyson?
Reading all the above explanations of the nics, I realise how unimaginative I was to just use my first name!


----------



## Naked shorts (1 March 2010)

Julia said:


> What sort of dog is he, Tyson?
> Reading all the above explanations of the nics, I realise how unimaginative I was to just use my first name!




Julia Goolia


----------



## Mr J (2 March 2010)

Julia said:


> What sort of dog is he, Tyson?
> Reading all the above explanations of the nics, I realise how unimaginative I was to just use my first name!




I think using a name comes across as more personal, honest and comfortable. Not a bad thing!

I use mine because I've used it for years. Originally, maybe I thought the mystery/anonymity was cool, or that a Mr would lend me some credibility. I was probably wrong on both accounts. It's not even unique - it's more common than stuff like sexygirl69. Doubt most of the fraudsters had it 10 years ago though. I don't even like being called Mister.


----------



## MRC & Co (2 March 2010)

Naked shorts said:


> Julia Goolia




LOLLLLLLLL.

That's what I always think of!!!!  What a classic movie!


----------



## awg (2 March 2010)

i try and keep it simple

but have about 20 minor variations on this username and password

the only way i can remember is to save all that BS is an encrypted file on my pc

recently had to clear all stored cache etc to fix an email problem, which loses all saved usernames and passwords ( hence the file)


----------



## Julia (2 March 2010)

Naked shorts said:


> Julia Goolia






MRC & Co said:


> LOLLLLLLLL.
> 
> That's what I always think of!!!!  What a classic movie!



Well, it seems that as well as being unimaginative, I'm also ignorant.
Can one of you enlighten me about Julia Goolia?


----------



## Duckman#72 (2 March 2010)

Julia said:


> Well, it seems that as well as being unimaginative, I'm also ignorant.
> Can one of you enlighten me about Julia Goolia?




Unless I'm mistaken, "Julia Goolia" is a character played by Drew Barrymore in the cult movie "The Wedding Singer". 

Adam Sandlers character is a sweet, loveable, hopeless romantic who falls in love with Julia Goolia (or at least Julia Goolia is what he calls her).

Duckman


----------



## nulla nulla (2 March 2010)

MRC & Co said:


> LOLLLLLLLL.
> 
> That's what I always think of!!!!  What a classic movie!




No disrespect to Julia, but when I link "Julia" to movies, I think of "Julia Roberts". Her movies are generally well worth watching.


----------



## MRC & Co (2 March 2010)

I much prefer wedding singer to any Julia Roberts flicks.

Yes, Julia Goolia is just the name of the girl Adam Sandler is dating in 'the wedding singer', though I think "Goolia" was the surname of the guy she was meant to marry in the movie, so Sadler was poking fun at her when saying 'Julia Goolia'.  

Of course, this means no offence to Julia here, it is just a funny line from the movie that comes to my mind everytime I hear Julia now!


----------



## Knoxy (3 March 2010)

The Drew Barrymore character didn't see anything odd in her upcoming married name. Blonde...

Mine is the city I  live in Knox City, Melbourne. When I was sole engineering consultant my co name was KnoxConsult P/L. Probably stupid bout not easy to come up with co name. Anonimity.


----------



## trainspotter (9 August 2010)

*You called yourself WHAT?*

Why did you choose your username and what does it mean?

Trainspotter - someone who can see trends forming and make the most of the situation by utilising the wave principle.


----------



## Logique (9 August 2010)

sam76 said:


> I'm just wondering how everyone came to choose their respective names on ASF?



Dunno. The circuits were on standby that day. Also I am a hipster dufous, as the av implies.


----------



## IrishDigger (9 August 2010)

I'm an Irish Digger.






:drink:


----------



## nunthewiser (9 August 2010)

IrishDigger said:


> I'm an Irish Digger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




and im a nun 

nice to meet ya


----------

